# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Happy Holidays & Happy New Years :)

## Total Eclipse

:Celebrate:   :Hug: Happy Yule/ Winter Solstice, Merry Mithramass, Happy Hanukkah, Merry Christmas to *everyone*!  :Celebrate:   :Hug: 

 :Heart: Even if you don't celebrate any of these-- make it an excuse to see family and friends and prepare for the new year!  :Heart: 

I wanted to wish everyone a happy closer to their year and I also wanted to point out some help crisis links (in case anyone needs them). This can be a happy but also stressful time for a lot of us and I wanted to make sure everyone was safe.

Thank you, everyone, that has been apart of this community this year, and the last following years. You all rock! Know you are all worthy and all have value. That each one of you plays a special part in being a supportive group of people that helps make this community so special. I hope everyones emotional and physical health approves in the new year!!! Don't forget to post your improvements  ::):

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Happy Holidays & New Years to all.

----------


## Kimbra



----------


## CloudMaker

I hope everyone has a good holiday and that the GLOBALISTS stop the WAR on Christmas

----------


## Relle

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone!

----------


## Cuchculan

Have a good one folks.

----------


## Lunaire

I hope everyone had a great holiday! (๑╹ω╹๑ )

----------


## Total Eclipse

Happy New Years Eve everyone!!!

----------


## Otherside

Merry Christmas, and a happy new year  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

Happy New Year Minions GIF from Happynewyear GIFs

----------


## Relle

Happy New Year everybody!

----------


## CeCe

Happy New Years  :sparkles:

----------


## AmberHearts

Merry Christmas and New Years babes  :goodmorning:

----------


## 1

#2020

----------


## Ironman

I guess I can start with what happened to me during my five-week hiatus.......having to use 21 vacation days or lose them.  I was off the Friday before Thanksgiving, and then from the Tuesday before Thanksgiving to New Year's Day.  That's November 22, and then November 26 to January 1.

I had Thanksgiving and hung out with the guys of my stepmother's family.  Eight guys standing around a fire pit chatting it up for four hours.  It was awesome.

Then, my 27 year old dryer died - I had a pair of jeans that still didn't dry after four 70-minute cycles with no heat  :: .  I went into the Menard's home improvement store (like Lowe's and Home Depot) and personally talked to the salespeople about a new one that had to be delivered to my house - CyberWeek discounts for the win!

I visited my brother and his family, meeting my five-week-old niece for the first time.  She's a cutie - born a month early, though - but it doing fantastic!  

The welded rods holding up my three-month-old muffler failed right before that trip and they clanged the whole trip!  I had to wait until after Christmas for a re-welding.  I went in and stayed, talking to other people.....it was a free fix since it was under warranty.

With Microsoft officially ending support of Windows7 on January 14, 2020, I am a year late in buying a new computer - I normally keep a computer for seven years, but I have an 8-year-old computer (I am using that Windows7 computer on this post, though),  My computer CPU is making overclocking sounds and doing weird things, so a new computer has become critical due to the need of working from home.  I just bought my very first laptop with Windows10 because I am sick of sitting in a room all day with a desktop working from home.  After two days of wrestling with security software (three installations!) and then finding out that Microsoft Edge is a mess, I finally connected with the old Microsoft Internet Explorer!  I was afraid my computer was going to die and my new one wouldn't be ready in time.  

.....and I prayed laying flat on my face at the stroke of midnight New Year's; I get prophecies for the year.  This year's was interesting.

I hope everyone has a great and successful 2020.  Don't let anxiety hold you back!

----------


## maxthegreat

Happy New Years. I just came to this thread to say thanks.  I learned so much from this community and just wanted to say I appreciate the information that is here and support.

----------


## Wishie



----------

